# Female, Single and Solo, Retire in Cyprus: Help!



## Edie (May 16, 2008)

Moving Abroad is Challenging. So is Retiring. Imagine being solo and without social support. Please help by sharing your living knowledge and personal opinion.

I'm widely travelled, Canadian, don't speak Turkish, highly educated, low income future pensioner. Wish to move to a good climate, good quality of life, nice ecology. 

Basically I wish to ask about BASIC living costs. Which areas are cheaper and what's the minimum to rent a one bedroom and eat home?

Can one enjoy both city life (cinema, libraries, shopping) and nature (beach, countryside)? and what is it like?

I'm assuming there are sufficient Anglo Expats to socialize with.

Please don't criticize my questions; I'll appreciate your input and sharing experiences.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Edie said:


> Moving Abroad is Challenging. So is Retiring. Imagine being solo and without social support. Please help by sharing your living knowledge and personal opinion.
> 
> I'm widely travelled, Canadian, don't speak Turkish, highly educated, low income future pensioner. Wish to move to a good climate, good quality of life, nice ecology.
> 
> ...



Hi Eddie, I for sure won't criticise you questions, I am in the same postion myself, and need as much information available and will most certainly watch this thread for any feedback.

Take care


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Edie,

Welcome to the forum. Most of the folk on here are in the Republic of Cyprus (South) rather than the occupied northern territory. I take it from your mention of not being able to speak Turkish that this might be the area you are considering a relocation to. Certainly in the South there are no shortage of anglo oriented expats (especially in the Larnaca and Paphos areas. It is certainly challenging living here as most are now feeling the bite of the recession, but it is certainly possible for most on a good pension to seek out a comfortable retirement. Do bear in mind that the occupied northern territory is not recognised internationally as a legal entity which has repercussions relating to rights in general, although it is generally cheaper in the north, that advantage is offset by the real liklihood of there being a solution to the ongoing Cyprus problem that may leave many who have either bought properties or taken out long term rents there completely high and dry - do take appropriate legal advice (of course a general rule whereever you are, but particularly important in the occupied territories).


----------



## Edie (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks. But....*

Could you please be more precise?

Yes I'm aware of the political divide. The Republic of C. belongs to the EU and has the blessed Euro for currency.

I can't afford the exchange from my Cdn dollar to that magnificent invention so inventively called the Euro.

So that's why I'm thinking Turkish side of the island.

I mentioned renting. Do you know how much one needs monthly to live there?
Surely the sun must shine on both parts, and crossing the border should be easy.

Why do you say retirees are feeling the recession (pensions are fixed), is inflation a problem? 

Would really appreciate if replies were more specific. And also because there are others following this thread (Hi there!). 

I thank you for you kindness in helping!







kimonas said:


> Hello Edie,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Most of the folk on here are in the Republic of Cyprus (South) rather than the occupied northern territory. I take it from your mention of not being able to speak Turkish that this might be the area you are considering a relocation to. Certainly in the South there are no shortage of anglo oriented expats (especially in the Larnaca and Paphos areas. It is certainly challenging living here as most are now feeling the bite of the recession, but it is certainly possible for most on a good pension to seek out a comfortable retirement. Do bear in mind that the occupied northern territory is not recognised internationally as a legal entity which has repercussions relating to rights in general, although it is generally cheaper in the north, that advantage is offset by the real liklihood of there being a solution to the ongoing Cyprus problem that may leave many who have either bought properties or taken out long term rents there completely high and dry - do take appropriate legal advice (of course a general rule whereever you are, but particularly important in the occupied territories).


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Perhaps a visit to one of the Northern Cyprus Fora might be more fruitful – (Google Cyprus44 for example). Although the TRNC is not in the EU, it does benefit massively from EU grants and aid, the economy there is in a bad way and there have recently been street protests there concerning austerity measures and the various political wrangling involving the resolution of the Cyprus problem. As an unrecognized territory it has no extradition treaties and has therefore become a haven for criminals and generally has a run down feel to it (although many, including myself, see this as charming). Turkey has applied for EU membership and is currently in negotiations for entry which is on the cards in the next decade or so, so it too will doubtless join the euro (if it survives!) Rents for a villa is around the 777 lira mark (480CAD) scale down appropriately for a 1 bedroom flat. I’m afraid that I don’t know what the cost of living is like over there, although everyone, everywhere seems to be complaining of rising costs. 
Retirees are feeling the recession because of the exchange rates and inflation (once a massive problem for the lira, but more stable of late). Other things to bear in mind is that there is no Canadian embassy in the north and the nearest is in Ankara should you need help. Although through expediency the buffer zone controls allow US, Canadian and Australian citizens to cross, it is technically not within the EU regulations, and the currently laxed nature of control could change at any time. Those non EU citizens entering through an unrecognized port of entry are technically not allowed across the buffer zone into the south. 
I can share some experiences of living in the climate here. It is very hot in the long summer season and sometimes humid. Just as people freeze to death every year in northern Europe and Canada, here people die from heat exhaustion. It is a real threat to health, made worse through unpredictable power cuts in the north and annoying water cut offs (less of a problem of late, but still happening island wide). Other island wide concerns that I have dealt with include the poor state of the health care system (more acute I would suggest in the north) and the general lack of health and safety awareness and bizarre planning decisions – rampant development and environmental destruction (tipping, illegal trapping, widespread use of unregulated poison etc). 
Generally speaking, however, the island as a whole is a pleasant reasonably safe and overwhelmingly friendly and interesting place to live.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Kimonas, you are such an eloquent guy and an asset to this forum!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Kimonas, you are such an eloquent guy and an asset to this forum!!


Stop flirting with him Geraldine, hes a married man


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Stop flirting with him Geraldine, hes a married man


Spoilsport!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Spoilsport!!


Someone has to keep you under control


----------



## Jan Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

*Single,Solo,Retired and disillusioned-help!*



edie said:


> moving abroad is challenging. So is retiring. Imagine being solo and without social support. Please help by sharing your living knowledge and personal opinion.
> 
> I'm widely travelled, canadian, don't speak turkish, highly educated, low income future pensioner. Wish to move to a good climate, good quality of life, nice ecology.
> 
> ...


ditto!!!!


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I am single, solo, and female and I just retired from the USA to Cyprus (not the Turkish-occupied area). I have had the experience of living and working in other countries so I knew about the many hoops one has to go through to live in another country. I have found that most of the information online is geared towards EU citizens moving to Cyprus, so I had to learn by doing.

Since you are planning to move to the Turkish occupied area of Cyprus, I won't go into the details of a non-EU citizen moving to Cyprus (won't pertain to you), unless you change your mind on your location.

I will say that my expenses here are much lower than in the US. My taxes, water bill, electricity use (solar water heaters are a huge cost savings!), and insurance (health insurance here is a HUGE bargain compared to the US) are way lower and this is even with the $/€ exchange rate. I would say that overall, I am spending about 20-25% less for things all totalled than I would be paying if I were in the US and I feel that the overall qulaity of life of 100% better than in the US. Don't get me wrong, gasoline is more expensive as is electricty but I use less electricity here. It's the overall cost that is lower. The key is to exchange when the rates are favorable.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Edie said:


> Moving Abroad is Challenging. So is Retiring. Imagine being solo and without social support. Please help by sharing your living knowledge and personal opinion.
> 
> I'm widely travelled, Canadian, don't speak Turkish, highly educated, low income future pensioner. Wish to move to a good climate, good quality of life, nice ecology.
> 
> ...



Right now for my family, we're paying 550 euros a month for a three bedroom furnished apartment near the Paphos immigration board. Electricty was a bit high on our last bill thanks to having guests over (who had their acs set at 16'C!) for a while but that was about 330 euros (for two months), we pay 39 euros a month for 4Mbps internet from cable net and pay 30 euros every three months for water. Our phones are pay as you go but often only need 20 euros a month for topping up. We also rent a car every other month, winter months it's fairly cheap at a few hundred euros but June through Sept it is exceedingly expensive.

I would recommend getting a Cypriot bank account the moment you have a lease and before you hit immigration. I had to highlight the incoming money transfers on paper for the clerk as she couldn't really understand what was moving within our Bank of Cyprus account so that might also be an idea. 

There's not a whole lot of expats living directly within the city, most seem to live in villages off of it instead. However there is a fair number of Canadian social spots heading out to Coral Bay. I haven't been to them yet myself but a Cypriot-Canadian friend of mine recommends the golfing range and the restaurant across from it.

I'd also recommend picking up snorkeling as a nice relaxing hobby, many dive companies will sub in snorkelers on the summer trips up to Latchi. I know of a few companies who do and if you need their numbers just ask  I'm friendly with the owners.

lane:


----------

